# RESOLVED: RPC server us unavailable



## mitcorb (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello:
I just completed a session in the Hijack This section of TSF with Ried. He did an excellent job.
I now have another problem I think pertains to this forum and he has referred me here.

I have an HP 1400 series printer connected to this system which had been working fine for at least a year with no problems. A day or so after the malware cleanup I attempted to print a file and when I switched the printer on, Windows announced it had found new hardware. Windows even identified the device as the 1400. The install hardware wizard came up and I proceeded through that process. The wizard halted with an error message that included the name of the printer and "an error occurred during device installation. The RPC server is unavailable." I thought I would try to re-install the software from my printer disc. This did not re-establish the printer.

I think the RPC server is a service that may have been disabled or obliterated either during cleanup or I could invent any number of likely scenarios.

I did a google search with keywords download Microsoft print spooler, since at least one error message might have contained the word spooler. There is a Microsoft Knowledge Base article having to do with a vulnerability involving the print spooler or the server. I downloaded the fix offered just in case I had not done so with Windows Automatic Updates. At this writing, the printer is still seen as new hardware and the hardware wizard will not complete.
If you have any suggestions, I would be most appreciative.
mitcorb


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: RPC server us unavailable*

RPC Server is a service configurable via Administrative Tools. Think it should be set to "Automatic".

I would uninstall the HP printer software, reboot and then reinstall.


----------



## mitcorb (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: RPC server us unavailable*

Thanks, Girderman.
I give this a try.
mitcorb


----------



## mitcorb (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: RPC server us unavailable*

Girderman:
OK.
I completely uninstalled all components of the printer software using Add/Remove Programs because I could not find a HP specific uninstaller in its folders.
I did a cold boot up and began the install process.
The installer stopped with the error message again about the server and spooler.
I did some screen captures. Let me see if I can insert: NO I could not insert the images in this message. I tried the paper clip button above but it requests a url for the image and I don't know how to give it a url on my local drive.

I will quote/paraphrase some of the dialogue.

HP installer window
Issues stopping installation.
Print Spooler: This service is stopped and installation cannot continue.
A fix button is available in the interface. Selecting this opens a new error window. Basically, it could not fix the problem.

I opened Administrative Tools, Services, Print Spooler, Properties. The service is indeed stopped. When I select start, I get an error window that says: Could not start. Error1075: The dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion."
I await your further suggestions.
mitcorb


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: RPC server us unavailable*

You can save images to this server only if they are JPG/JPEG. BMPs, GIFs, etc... will not work.

Huh.

Print Spooler is dependant on something else and that is either gone or pending deletion.

Registry situation then.

Lemme go Googling, back in a bit.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

*Score !*

Score ?

Well lessee...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/915168

Try that, 'n see if it fixy-fixy . . .


----------



## mitcorb (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: RPC server us unavailable*

Thanks,
I will try it and get back to you.
mitcorb


----------



## mitcorb (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: RPC server us unavailable*

Girderman:
I followed the KB instructions and found LexBCes in the "Symptoms" along with RPCSS, which it says is the typical value. I removed the LexBCes item, but kept the RPCSS.
Well, after a couple of false starts, I did get the printer to reactivate. I had a little trouble with the software but finally got it to complete its install and was able to print. However, I now have two instances of the same printer in Control Panel /Printers and Faxes.
So, I appreciate the hint on the Microsoft KB article.
I will remember to take that extra step and save my captures as jpg from now on.
Thank you, again.
mitcorb

PS. I wil be back with a new thread, because I already have a new question.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: RPC server us unavailable*

Lol, you just can't get enuogh, can you ?

Quick ! let's mark this thread "Resolved" before he changes his mind.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: RPC server us unavailable*

Hahaha...

I'll be happy to mark this as resolved if mitcorb asks....but we should be able to remove the extra printers and faxes applet from the control panel too if need be?


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: RPC server us unavailable*

Oops yeah I forgot that part.

<DOH !>


----------



## mitcorb (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: RPC server us unavailable*

Well, guys:
I could remove the extra printer identity, unless you see something more complex. I am used to having access to more than one printer at work for various formats and output capacities. However, I am not a network manager, so let me know.
mitcorb


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: RPC server us unavailable*

Usually what I do is right-click the extra printer and hit delete or remove, whichever.

Make sure the one that remains gets the red mark (is it an "X") for "default printer".


----------



## mitcorb (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: RPC server us unavailable*

Thanks, Girderman.
Interestingly enough, when I turned on the printer after deleting the second copy, the tray had a little announcement that it had found new hardware. The funny thing is, Printers and Faxes showed the remaining printer as the default with a white check in a black circle before deletion of the copy.
Clicking on the announcement started the New Hardware Wizard. I went through that process, apparently the wizard liked the software I had already loaded and it completed.
There is no telling what will happen when I run a test print. I will let you know in my next reply.
mitcorb


----------



## mitcorb (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: RPC server us unavailable*

OK
That worked.
Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.
Now. Do I post a new thread, or continue in this one? The question is unrelated to the printer issue.
mitcorb


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: RPC server us unavailable*

If it's unrelated start a new one.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: RPC server us unavailable*

Nice work Girdie...marking thread as resolved


----------

